# Rumor: Walsh Looking To Trade Lee This Summer



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> An NBA executive said Knicks president Donnie Walsh is trying to work out a sign-and-trade for forward-center David Lee in a cost-cutting move.


http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

I don't care if they trade Lee....at this point.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

He better not plan on keeping Nate...and getting rid of Lee. :wtf:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

If Nate is in the area of 5mil per, and Lee is around 8-10 mil per, you keep Nate and trade Lee.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

David Lee to the Detroit Pistons for Amir Johnson, Kwame Brown, cash and the rights to the 15th overall pick

I could see it happening. Detroit adds a young C and maintains enough cap room to still go after one of Utah's bigs (or Shawn Marion, or Lamar Odom) *and* Ben Gordon.

The Knicks gain another young player and add two bigs with only one year left on their respective contracts. Amir Johnson might even be worth re-signing in 2010.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> If Nate is in the area of 5mil per, and Lee is around 8-10 mil per, you keep Nate and trade Lee.


Dont want to pay nate a penny, could dump both honestly.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

If Walsh dont get a double-double player to replace Lee, 
or a guard to replace Nate speed, creativness, and peremeter range 
this offseason? 

*Then F this 2010 Plan... *


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*The reason why the Knicks have to keep and pay Nate $7M, and Lee $8M, anything less have to be in a 6 year contract.* 

New York has the highest tax braket than any other State....city tax alone makes u want a raise everytime u get your check. First degree robbery 

The Knicks hiring an offensive headcoach (Dantoni) without hiring a defensive coordinating coach to make up for the flaws which got the headcoach fired in Phoenix. 

The Knicks future for the next two season has no indication of making the Postseason, especially without Nate or Lee performance. 
The next team have a reason to offer Nate or Lee the Max MLE b/c they will be taking a chance on them as new players, but not the Knicks. 
*Example:* Detroit owed Big Ben the big salary the Bulls gave him. 
The Wizards owed Larry Hughes the big salary the Cavs gave him.
These players had chemistry with their previous team players. 

Nate and Lee have 6 or more great years left in their NBA career.
Plus both these players became MSG "Fan-Favorites" their second season in the league. 

When u look at the NBA contracts making from $7M to $10M the next two seasons....Nate & Lee would be fools not to demand that range of money when their trade value and performance is higher than those contract players this offseason. 

This Post Seasons last 8 teams where each team thrived on a 7 or 8 man rotation.....Nate and Lee four years experience in the NBA would've made all of these playoff teams 8-man rotation with 
Nate's speed, energy, and peremeter game. 
And Lee's comand to rebound and throw the right pass. 

If Knick management (our new regime) dont think they made a huge mistake with Balkman, then their thinking is flawed....if they believe their 2010 plan (2 star FA) without Nate & Lee (combined performance) will be an instant success by 2011-12 season (is a closal mistake). 

Winning role players that score off the ball like Nate, Lee, and Balkman are hard hustling players that does all the little extra things that the majority of star players will not do for the win.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> This Post Seasons last 8 teams where each team thrived on a 7 or 8 man rotation.....Nate and Lee four years experience in the NBA would've made all of these playoff teams 8-man rotation with
> Nate's speed, energy, and peremeter game.
> And Lee's comand to rebound and throw the right pass.


You're correct. But those are established teams. Also they both would be coming off the bench, and when their contract is up they would be getting big bucks elsewhere.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> He better not plan on keeping Nate...and getting rid of Lee. :wtf:


This is what he should be doing. D'Antoni has made Lee look like a lot better player than he really is, meaning if Walsh trades him, he can get an inflated return value from whatever idiot is frothing at the mouth to acquire him (probably Michael Heisley).


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> This is what he should be doing. D'Antoni has made Lee look like a lot better player than he really is, meaning if Walsh trades him, he can get an inflated return value from whatever idiot is frothing at the mouth to acquire him (probably Michael Heisley).


I dont want nate is the point I was trying to make.......


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to me neither nate or lee are capable starters on a good team....if walsh can get something good for lee its excellent.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> to me neither nate or lee are capable starters on a good team....if walsh can get something good for lee its excellent.


I agree. If we can get some expiring contracts for him (as proposed by Damian), or even a good piece I would be ecstatic.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*K is in mid season form...lol*

1) NY is 13th in personal income taxes and as far as the City tax, these guys don't have to live in the city.

2) Nate is a role player. Good shooter and very athletic but he is as dumb as a bag of hammers when it comes to basketball. He will probably be unsigned or signed and then traded. Lee is not likely to get 8M in these economic times with a shrinking cap. Gortat can be signed (probably) for far less than Lee and he also gives the team more of what is lacking (toughness and interior defense). He also shoots 55%, will get 10+ boards, block a couple of shots, and furnish a decent inside touch with a little jumper.

3) If they sign Gortat and draft Curry to add to Chandler and Gallo, et al, they WILL make the playoffs. I'm not a big believer in Lebron coming here, but the "plan" is a solid one. We are on schedule right now and if Curry and/or JJ get moved we have a shot a 2 max FAs. Just to be in that position from where we were is an incredible job by Walsh.

4) Neither Nate nor Lee had GREAT years. They had good years with the good that they did being offset to a large degree by the weaknesses they each have. Sort of a 2 steps ahead, 1 step back deal. As far as being fan favorites, that should have no bearing on re-signing them. Just do what is best for building a contending team. The fans will be happy with that.

5) Balkman bites. He couldn't even get his *** of the bench in the playoffs, and not much during the season once everyone was healthy. He'll be lucky to be in the league after his contract is up.

6) "Winning role players that score off the ball like Nate, Lee, and Balkman are hard hustling players that does all the little extra things that the majority of star players will not do for the win." ..........
You have got to be kidding. What is it that they do that any winning star wouldn't do. What little things is Nate willing to do that stars won't? Lee? Oh, you mean rebounding like say....Howard? That is a patently absurd statement designed to make Nate, Lee, and Balkman look better than they really are.

Nate and Lee will not be "demanding" anything. They will take what they are offered, which will be far less than 10M.

By the way, Kiyaman, good to see you back, I hope all has been well with you.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

For me, the 2010 plan is a win win.

Best case you sign one, or two of the top free agents. Worst case you don't, and you get quality guys instead while having young guys who play hard.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: K is in mid season form...lol*



alphaorange said:


> 3) If they sign Gortat and draft Curry to add to Chandler and Gallo, et al, they WILL make the playoffs. I'm not a big believer in Lebron coming here, but the "plan" is a solid one. We are on schedule right now and if Curry and/or JJ get moved we have a shot a 2 max FAs. Just to be in that position from where we were is an incredible job by Walsh.


How can you put so much faith in a player who's never played an NBA game and another who's barely played 1/4 of a season? Mind you, you praise Gortat now, but what happens when we sign him and he turns out to be a bust? A decent playoff showing is not indicative of anything ( a la Jerome James) :wtf:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Here's how I see it...*

I have been a Curry supporter since mid-winter. At first, I wasn't keen on him but there are lots of reasons I changed my mind.
1)Great passion for the game and NY
2)Very good size for a PG and has the skills and mindset to make the transition from SG
3)Since his growth plates have not closed and he is quite baby faced, he may grow a couple of inches, making him big enough for SG
4)Tremendous shot-maker and we lost over a dozen games we should have won if we could have made just a couple more shots. We were a bad shooting team unless we happened to be "on".
5)Sound BBall IQ
6)Much better athlete than given credit for
7)Great genes

As far as Gortat, I know what I saw. Big, strong, young, high motor guy, who challenges shots inside and rebounds at a very high rate. Admittedly what I SAW was a small sample, but I went through his game by game stats and the guy was very productive when filling in for big minutes (20+ minutes). We are not talking Jerome James, here. He also appears to have an adequate offensive skillset. For the money, I can't begin to picture a better fit at center. Everybody keeps trying to fit PFs into the position because of the system, which is a crappy argument. Amare' is a special case. He's big, strong, long, and was all D'Antoni had. Could Gortat not be a 10/10 guy? Sure, But I think he will. He's not a stiff.

Now, tell me why you DON'T like these guys......


----------

